# M5 Servotronic steering



## ALEV8 (Oct 3, 2003)

What the heck is servotronic steering? I noticed a norwegian 540-6 site where the dude went NUTS on his 540 and decked it out with a 10+pounds of boost care of ESS, custom bodykit, custom style 67 wheels, and some crazy suspension.......which brings me to the servotronic steering from a 2000 M5 he installed. Why is it better? What does it look like? What does it do?

Someone enlighten me here. :dunno:


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

ALEV8 said:


> What the heck is servotronic steering?:dunno:


Borrowed from BMW world:

M Servotronic power assist. Compared to the engine-speed-sensitive variable power assist of 5 Series models, the M5 employs Servotronic, which varies power assist according to vehicle speed. BMW M has calibrated the Servotronic system for extra-firm road feel


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

plus it will decrease the boost when you press the sport button...
mike


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

mottati said:


> plus it will decrease the boost when you press the sport button...
> mike


And I wish it would decrease it even more :bawling:


----------

